# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Kitchen/dining as soon as you open front door?

## Lizardlol

Hi  
Just wondering if anyone has seen a layout of opening your front door and walking directly into your dining area/kitchen? 
I am wanting to renovate my long house, but not sure how it will look walking straight into the kitchen/dining area, then on to the lounge area? 
Any thoughts or design ideas would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks.

----------


## Haveago1

S'pose its horses for courses, but my view is such a layout generally downgrades the overall 'feel' of the house - like walking into a cheap one room motel where everything is on display and you have no privacy....the 'living' areas of a home - kitchen, bedrooms, bathrooms - should ideally only be accessible/visible by invitation only so you can manage who comes into your family's personal space.  
Opening straight onto a loungeroom is bad enough, with a wall or small foyer area blocking direct sight-entry to casual front door visitors preferred where such a layout is unavoidable. Opening directly to the kitchen/dining, where your family should be able to expect a bit of privacy while they eat, converse and do what families do, would be even worse. Could be uncomfortable for all front door enquirers to also be exposed directly to such a 'private' setting. As I said, that's only my opinion.....

----------


## rrobor

I wouldnt do that. Nothing worse than eating your dinner whilst a bible basher at the door is staring at you, Enough to curl your chips. No I dont think its good _feng-shui  so its going to detract from your house price._

----------


## Vernonv

A small wall (as Haveago mentioned) can sometimes be used to hide the rest of the house from view from the front door. Using a solid door (or translucent glass) and swinging it from the appropriate side can sometimes also work. But it's hard to tell what might help without seeing the layout of the house ... can you do a quick plan sketch?

----------


## rrobor

Thought about it again, Could you add a porch and use that as a faux hallway. That way  you avoid the issue.

----------

